# Tommy lost his marbles!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, it’s over for me. 

I got to camp at 1am this morning and had my turkey by 7:15am! 

We got on this bird first thing when he was gobbling and he came running into the call!

He’s really tore up from fighting it looks like but, oh well
He’ll smoke good

I haven’t measured yet but his spurs are roughly 1 1/4 inch.. big dogs! I don’t usually see them that big around here

Haven’t measured his beard yet but it too looks like it’s been scratched up a bit! 

We have 6 more tags, I’m hoping to shoot a little video..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice old bird. Judging from them spikes I'd say 4-5 years old. The real test is will he hang from a branch? Cool


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Great spurs!! Congrats on a nice old bird.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man - thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some serious hooks! I don't think I've seen a UT bird with spurs that size posted up here before, and my personal best don't quite hit 1"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great bird with cool spurs. 
In all the years I've only killed one with spurs like that. 
And all he had was an ugly scraggly beard that has a couple of hairs that made 7", main beard at 6".


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice bird


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice bird. Be careful with them spurs, someone is bound to get hurt on those things.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, he does hang from a branch BP. Hung out there the whole day!

My little brother killed a nice Tom this morning, we got it on his video in full strut.. I’ll past more pictures when we roll out of here on Sunday


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome Thanks for sharing!


----------



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

Can't beat bagging your bird that early. Beautiful bird, congrats!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I made it home, the birds were tough this year but we managed a couple more.

We called in 2 birds on 2 different sets but, couldn’t seal the deal. 
Finally our perseverance paid off and were able to work 2 birds in for my brothers to shoot. 
I was able to learn a few more things that I will be doing next year.

I already can’t wait for next turkey season.
Something about calling in a gobbling Tom just gets my blood going!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Well, I made it home, the birds were tough this year but we managed a couple more.
> 
> We called in 2 birds on 2 different sets but, couldn't seal the deal.
> Finally our perseverance paid off and were able to work 2 birds in my my brothers to shoot.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Working a gobbling Tom gets my adrenaline a flowing. I get all giddy like a school girl getting winked at by the Quarterback.


----------

